# Furry jokes?



## download_a_flareon (May 31, 2014)

anybody know of or can think of any good furry related jokes? post them here. since this is a PG13 forum, let's keep it that way. I'll start:

What state do furries live in?
 CaliFURnia


----------



## VintageLynx (May 31, 2014)

Furries and funny fandom jokes don't usually work.


----------



## Grungecat (May 31, 2014)

Joke? Us. Nuff said. 

I accept tips.


----------



## LizardKing (May 31, 2014)

furry is already a joke

oh okay fine, here: how many foxes does it take to change a lightbulb? one more than the amount of dicks in the room


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 31, 2014)

An otter goes into a bar and cries out that he's looking for Amanda Hugankiss (probably hewge) I forget the rest, but his mother's a whore. 

:v


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (May 31, 2014)




----------



## DrDingo (May 31, 2014)

monochromatic-dragon said:


> {snip}


Furry piss-take jokes are just the best; no questions asked.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jun 1, 2014)

So a guy walks into a furcon...


----------



## FangWarrior (Jun 1, 2014)

* EDIT* If your looking for rated PG 13, skip this post and scroll down. I made the mistake of posting this to this thread your just gonna have to ignore it and keep scrolling. Or you can delete this, that would be nice. 

Man I suck at this... umm... So there are four fursonas, and they're just sorta chit chatting in the FA lobby. There's a fox, a wolf, an otter, and an alligator. So they're having a good time and  and all of a sudden... giant shadows hovers over them... they turn around... and there's this giant crowd of pornified fursonas. "Press the SFW button! quick!" says the alligator. They're quickly racing through each door and user room to get to the button to get away from the crowd of sex hungry, horny fursonas. "give me some of dat you sexy beast!" yells out one, as they all chase them down the halls of FA. "Quickly, I can feel them gaining on us!" says the wolf. "I don't think we are going to make it!" says the fox. "Come on! no time to talk, they're catching up as we speak! LET'S GO!" says the otter. Then finally they reach the button, then one of the sex crazed fursonas grabs the wolf. "Comon I just want a little sugar!" says the horny fursona."Hhheellpp!!!" cries the wolf. Then the alligator bites and clamps on to the sexy sona with bone breaking strength and rips the sexy fursona's arm off. The sexy sona lets out a blood curling screech. "Well... push the button! They may catch up we don't have all day, don't just stand there!" says the otter. "alright, alright! fine!" says the alligator. the alligator then pushes the SFW button and everything is back to normal... THE END!


----------



## FangWarrior (Jun 1, 2014)

download_a_flareon said:


> since this is a PG13 forum


OOhhh... I'm sorry I forgot to read.... I get carried away easliy, didn't mean to be rude, I'm VERY sorry...


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 1, 2014)

Furaffinity.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jun 1, 2014)

LizardKing said:


> furry is already a joke
> 
> oh okay fine, here: how many foxes does it take to change a lightbulb? one more than the amount of dicks in the room



How many foxes does to take to screw in a lightbulb?
Two, but how did they get in there?


----------



## Nashida (Jun 1, 2014)

How many furries does it take to screw in a lightbulb?

18. One to do it, five to draw porn of it and the rest to fap to the crudely drawn porn because they have a lightbulb fetish.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 1, 2014)

furry rights


----------



## Gnarl (Jun 1, 2014)

So two furries walked into a bar, the first one turns to the second and asks,  "you didn't see it either?"


----------



## Sar (Jun 1, 2014)

What happens when you give 61 dollars to a Vixen?
She wants 8 (ate) more.

What does an anthro ask the doctor, in the maternity ward?
"Is it mine?"

How do you describe a Furry, surrounded by drooling idiots?
Popular.



Nashida said:


> How many furries does it take to screw in a lightbulb?
> 
> 18. One to do it, five to draw porn of it and the rest to fap to the crudely drawn porn because they have a lightbulb fetish.



That's actually quite good!


----------



## chesse20 (Jun 2, 2014)

What do u call 2 furries In heat
me n ur mom last nite


----------



## SierraCanine (Jun 2, 2014)

**failed pick up line**  (not that i've ever tried)

"aren't you a sexy look'n vixen"
"Oh thanks, what's you FA?"
"Daheck??" Oo

**That's all I can think of right now... -__-**


----------



## chesse20 (Jun 2, 2014)

Man A: did u know there r ppl on the internet who get turn on by naked animal ppl
man b: wtf??????????????????
man a: tottaly MESSED up right
man b: i want look at naked animal ppl plz give link
man a: w w w dot fur affinity dot net or e six hundred and twenty one dot net is the place to go
man b: wow this is a life changing experience 
Toddler a: wtf r my dads talking about I better check this shit out for myself on my iPhone 
later........
toddler a: wow this is a life changing experience

the family all got turned into furries and went to every furry convention and the toddler grew up to be a professional fursuiter and the new head of anthrocon and they lived happily ever after until they all died of old age


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 2, 2014)

How many furries does it take to screw in a lightbulb? None, because they are too busy arguing that the lights are off. 

What's the difference between a furry and roadkill? One smells of death and the other one is roadkill.

How do you get 12 furries to agree with one another?

Shoot them.


----------



## Nashida (Jun 2, 2014)

What's the difference between a dog and a fox? About 8 beers.

How can you tell a furry last used your hotel room? None of the soaps or shampoos will be used.


----------

